# BBQ...Grill Combo (beef ribs, Bacon COTC, ABT's)



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 13, 2005)

Kind of impromptu, but at work I just had that feeling that I needed some smoked ...stuff.  :grin: Sooo ... it'll be a late night... and ....

1. Rack of Beef back ribs (already trimmed :-X from a roast, but it's all they had). Half rack with PigPowder that arrived today (thanks Fatz!), and half with my rub to compare and improve on mine. ...I think I'm up for a overall defeat on this one. That Pigpowder is awesome right out of the shaker !  They went on at 5:30 EST.

2. Some nice Super sweet white corn that will be wrapped in bacon. I showed here the recipe and asked her id she wanted to try it to which she replied *" HELL YEAH~! "* She commented that the she might not eat the bacon since it prolly won't be crisp (does it get crisp? we'll see!), but she was definitely into the flavor that it'll give and said " We won't even need the salt and butter! The saltiness of the bacon and the fat it adds...Yum!)

3. ABT's (of course).

I'd bake some of that Cheddar/Chile cornbread from the recipe that I posted, but it's too damn hot to bake inside, and I can't find my cast iron dutch oven to put it into some coals. :-X  :-X

Anyway... Mmmmmm Q.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 13, 2005)

Kidlet situations intervened.... Hey Greg  :welcm:  :lcry:   Muuuhahhaaa

So just the ribs tonight, pics... Hmm maybe, we're both really tired. :sniffle:  :getbtw:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 14, 2005)

aw man....do em Thursday and report back!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 14, 2005)

Okay...they are on!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 14, 2005)

... in a place called (dramatic pause, and conga roll) *  "The Peoples Court"!*
*ALL RISE*
Hello Paula, I know you've been sworn, and I've read your statement. You claim your Bacon Wrapped Corn on the Cob kicks serious ass? Yes? Then prove it you fat ugly bitch!
*<segue>*
The verdict, when Judge Wapner returns....

The Beef Ribs were great ... and I humbly accept defeat to the half rack that was coated with Fatz's PigPowder. I was wondering what all the fuss was about ... and now I know, that stuff is great on anything!!!!

ABT's, Yummy. I didn't have any leftover pork in the freezer, so I had to use some fried up hot sausage...OK, but I like it better with pulled pork.

The corn. 
Uhmmm, Yeah, Ummm ... NO ... Mmmm K?. 
http://community.webshots.com/album/395236977ZpdQXA?25 

Just the bacon doesn't cut it. It needs more. IF I were to do it again, I'd use at least 2 slices per ear, and throw some rub on to get some flavor. In short. It didn't suck, but I prolly won't do it again.

*Rusty... Kick her ass.*


----------



## Finney (Jul 14, 2005)

_Chris wads up his copy of that recipe and decides it's bedtime._  :badgrin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 15, 2005)

very interesting...thanks for the report.


----------



## Finney (Jul 15, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> I just adore Paula Deen, but the only recipe I've ever tried (something about coring an onion partway and stuffing it with loads of butter and a bullion cube and then baking it until soft to make it taste just like French onion soup) was a big disappointment.
> 
> I'd still love to visit her restaurant, tho!



I just saw someone do that on a grill.  They said it was great.  I guess you just can't trust these Hollywood types. #-o 

I will tell you that her Cheese Burger Meatloaf, her 3 or 4 Cheese Mashed Potatoes, and her "Not your Momma's" Banana Pudding are great.  If done others... but those three stay in my mind.  =P~


----------

